# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم اتصالات المغرب(Maroc Telecom)  برنامج tunnel guru لتشغيل الانترنت مجانا في اتصالات المغرب

## mohssine1990

قبل البدء في الشرح البرنامج يشغل الانترنت مجانا مند ازيد من عام في اتصالات المغرب اول شيء يجب عمل حساب في الموقع الرسمي لtunnel guru من هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ادا اردت استعمال بريد مؤقت فعليك بهدا الموقع
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] بعد عمل حساب في الموقع تقوم بتحميل النسخة الاخيرة ل tunnel guru  يمكنك تحميلها من هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يجب تثبث ++microsoft visuel c اولا كما في الصورة لتفادي توقف البرنامج في DNS engine intialized تثبيث جميع الاصدارات كما في الصورة.    البرنامج لا يحتاج الى تسطيب, تقوم بفتح البرنامج وتدخل يوزر و الباص الخاص بك في الاعدادت تقوم بوضع 212.217.1.1 او 212.217.1.12 وتظغط على start.        الان ننتقل الى شرح طريقة تشغيل السرفرات المدفوعة لتجاوز المحدودية. الطريقة سهلة يجب ان تنسخ ملف serverlist2 الموجود في النسخ القديمة للبرنامج في هدا المسار TGv2.8.6.0_WIN_32Bit\misc ولصقه في النسخة الجديدة اما TGv2.8.8.0_WIN_32Bit\misc او TGv2.8.7.0_WIN_32Bit\misc تقوم باستبدال serverlist2 الموجود في النسخ الحديثة بالقديمة.  رابط الشرح بالفديو : 1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  رابط تحميل النسخ القديمة tunnel guru TGv2.8.7.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tunnel guru TGv2.8.3.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tunnel guru TGv2.8.5.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tunnel guru TGv2.8.6.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tunnel guru TGv2.8.1.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tunnel guru TGv2.8.2.0
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GENTLEMAN

شكراااااااااا

----------


## abdelouahabido

شكراااااااااا

----------


## redone

i m in try

----------


## bilalff

good

----------


## TheUndertaker

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع المفيد

----------


## imaloudi

بارك الله فيك

----------


## lassmi

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع

----------


## pilo

لا اله الا الله

----------

